# Lump on my tortoises head what is it??



## Bantamtortoise (Apr 1, 2018)

A large lump has appeared on the side of my tortoises head, he came out of hibernation about a week ago and it has appeared in time he has been awake. Im just looking for suggestions on what it might be and if I should be doing something about it. Ive attached a photo so you can have a look thanks.


----------



## wellington (Apr 1, 2018)

It could be an abscess. It will need to be drained when it's ready to be drained. @Yvonne G can help more with this.


----------



## PA2019 (Apr 1, 2018)

I’m thinking ear abscess. Pus underneath the skin of the ear canal. You can puncture it and clean it yourself when it is ‘ripe’ or have a vet take care of it. 

I had a tort that had an ear abscess several months ago. It was messy, but I got it cleaned out, flushed it out with saline, and put antibiotic ointment on it.

Graphic but gets the basics shown


----------



## Bantamtortoise (Apr 2, 2018)

wellington said:


> It could be an abscess. It will need to be drained when it's ready to be drained. @Yvonne G can help more with this.





wellington said:


> It could be an abscess. It will need to be drained when it's ready to be drained. @Yvonne G can help more with this.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 2, 2018)

Two things about that video - 1. It's better if you make an "X" across the face of it, and 2. It's easier to hold the head out, and easier on the turtle if you grasp his head behind the jaws.

I use the round end of a flat toothpick to dig gently around inside and make sure I've gotten out all the hardened pus.

It is my understanding that there is some sort of infection in the turtle - not necessarily in the ear (it just shows up as an ear abscess). So it would be a good idea, once the abscess is taken care of, to put the turtle on a round of antibiotics.


----------



## Bantamtortoise (Apr 2, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Two things about that video - 1. It's better if you make an "X" across the face of it, and 2. It's easier to hold the head out, and easier on the turtle if you grasp his head behind the jaws.
> 
> I use the round end of a flat toothpick to dig gently around inside and make sure I've gotten out all the hardened pus.
> 
> It is my understanding that there is some sort of infection in the turtle - not necessarily in the ear (it just shows up as an ear abscess). So it would be a good idea, once the abscess is taken care of, to put the turtle on a round of antibiotics.


----------



## Bantamtortoise (Apr 2, 2018)

Thank you all for the advice you have given me many thanks.just a few things I need to know. he has had this now for about 5 days is it ready to be cleaned and what type of antibiotic will I need to give him afterwards and where could I obtain it .i live in the UK. Once again thanks for the help.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 2, 2018)

From the looks of the abscess in your picture, I'd say you've got about a week before it is ready to lance.

Naxel is a good antibiotic, but nine times out of ten, the antibiotic of choice is Baytril


----------



## Bantamtortoise (Apr 3, 2018)

Will give it a few more days and Lance it .will let you know how we get on. Once again thank you for the advice


----------



## TammyJ (Apr 5, 2018)

Hope all goes well, good luck!


----------



## Bantamtortoise (Apr 23, 2018)

All is well with my tortoise we lanced the abscess as suggested a week later cutting a x over the abscess face and removed the gunk from inside.happy to report 3 weeks later he is very well and thriving in the garden wandering around enjoying the sunshine which has arrived at long last..thankyou so much for the advice we received .


----------

